# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum > [Question] MBD Legal Collections (Pty) Ltd

## Frank Curtis

Hi all. Has anyone had dealings with the above company (MBD)? My Virus protection will not allow me to go into their web site. A very special friend of mine is constantly receiving SMS's with dire warnings if the balance of payment on her account in not paid pronto.
This is in relation to an old Standard Bank Credit card issue that according to Standard Bank themselves has been paid.
When I phoned MBD and mentioned the constant SMS's and the fact that the balance had been paid some time I got a very angry guy who's name sounds like Sboniso demanding that the balance be paid. I asked him to mail me a statement showing the balance owing and he got extremely angry saying that I must promise to pay the account before he will send me a statement. I told him that I will not promise anything and that he must please let me know what the balance is and send me a statement as how can I pay something if I don't know what the balance is. He once again insisted that I make a promise to pay reminding me that the conversation is being recorded. I said no, I will not promise anything and that everything sound to me rather suspicious of which he lost his rag completely and demanded my ID number of which I put down the phone. Something is very screwy here!

----------


## HR Solutions

MBD buys book debt or is employed to get outstanding money in for companies like Telkom, the Banks etc.  They never stop harassing you and work on getting in a  percentage of the debt

----------


## Justloadit

The threat of the SMS is as intimidating as the value of the SMS - zilch. Simply ignore them, and if you have a smartphone, set up the number to be ignored.

They are recording your call so that they can coheres you to admitting that you have a debt. In all likelyhood, the debt has subscribed, and means that by law you no longer have to pay it back, however, if you admit the debt, that is why they are recording you, or you admit that you will pay it back, that is why they are recording you, or if you state or even pay R1 towards this prescribed debt, that is why they are recording you, then the prescription falls away and you are liable to pay the debt in full and have to wait a futher two years with no further admission or payment into the debt before subscription applies again.

Search the forum for subscription of debt, there are a number of threads informing you of your rights.

----------

Frank Curtis (10-Oct-16)

----------


## Citizen X

> Hi all. Has anyone had dealings with the above company (MBD)I asked him to mail me a statement showing the balance owing and* he got extremely angry saying that I must promise to pay the account before* he will send me a statement. I told him that I will not promise anything and that he must please let me know what the balance is and send me a statement as how can I pay something if I don't know what the balance is. *He once again insisted that I make a promise* to pay reminding me that the conversation is being recorded. I said no, I will not promise anything and that everything sound to me rather suspicious of which he lost his rag completely and demanded my ID number of which I put down the phone. Something is very screwy here!


Based upon the given scenario, it seems that the gentleman that you spoke to, wants you to acknowledge debt. Once you acknowledge debt, prescription starts to run _de novo_ (starts afresh).

I would simply say, 'I deny liability, there is no debt and the debt is prescribed.'

Whilst I can't be certain, based on the given facts, it seems that it is the interest or legal costs that are being sought here.

Have a look at this  #82

----------

Frank Curtis (10-Oct-16), padjakkels (09-Oct-16)

----------


## padjakkels

They also spam me about outstanding doctors account. They cant provide me with an outstanding invoice as proof, I know the medical aid paid this.

I also phoned them and said they must go back to the doctor, as this has been paid. They insisted that I must give the proof of this, they will not go back to the doctor.

They spam me everyday with an email. They tried to phone me on a saturday afternoon. I use truemessenger/trurcalleron my phone, so the call was blocked.

They are rude and tries to bully you.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

----------

Frank Curtis (10-Oct-16)

----------


## Justloadit

> I use truemessenger/trurcalleron my phone, so the call was blocked.


Best thing I did loading this on my phone.
I suggest you all get it. If using an Iphone go to the Iphone store and download, if Android, go to the Appstore and download it.

----------

Frank Curtis (10-Oct-16), padjakkels (09-Oct-16)

----------


## primebusiness

Truexmcaller is an excellent app to idwntify and block pests like these dubious dwbt collecrion call centres. Identifies and blocks and reports /flags them for others. Free version is functional.

----------


## wernerdp

If you read the comments on HelloPeter ,this company pay an amount to the prescribed debt. this making it start again .  
So then they can black list you

----------

